# Northern CAL FT Jamestown CA



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Beautiful grounds made of green rolling foothills about 20 miles east of Oakdale, CA in use for the very first time by retriever games. Weather was blustery, with rain in the forecast and it showed up in force as the land blind was being set up.


Have call backs from amateur 1st series:
1,2, 4,7.8.11,12,13,14,15,17,18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 28,29,30, 31, 32, 33, 34,35,36,38,39,41.


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open - 28 to the land blind - unofficial - 7,10,11,13,14,15,16,19,21,22,23,25,27,28,31,33,34,3537,39,40,42,43,4547,49,52,53,

Triple - Center first bird = right to left (300 yards) Left long 2nd bird - left to right (365 yards) flyer Right - right to left (200 yds) small valley with rock out cropping - small ditches s'ing between line and center bird - long left bird up hill - placed on back side of small pond - 

Am finished land blind but I don't have call backs


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I didn't check when the derby starts but any news if its started?

WRL


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Am - to the water blind - unofficial - 20 Dogs - 2, 6, 7, 8, 11, 14, 16, 18, 22, 23, 27, 29, 30,31,32,33,34,35,38,41,


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

Open - to the water blind - 21 dogs - 
10, 11,19,21,22,25,27,31,33,34,35,37,39,40,42,43,45,49,52,53


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

UNOFFICIAL 
Am - 1st - 32 Freedom, Chad Costa / 2nd - 38 Comet - Linda Harger / 3rd - 34 Tiny - Joe Beitler / 4th 7 Sam - Ken Dorr / RJ 35 Duke - Robin Gulvin 
JAMS - 2,16,18,27,33


----------



## Fred Warf (Mar 7, 2005)

UNOFFICIAL - Have some info 

Open - 1st 34 Cannon - Sargenti / 2nd 27 Paco - Hayre / 3rd 40 Hoot - Costa
/ 4th 52 Chad - Totten


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

Fred Warf said:


> UNOFFICIAL - Have some info
> 
> Open - 1st 34 Cannon - Sargenti / 2nd 27 Paco - Hayre / 3rd 40 Hoot - Costa
> / 4th 52 Chad - Totten


does this make HOOT an FC chad?


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats to Chad again and FC Hoot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Way to go home team!

Just talked with Bill. My eyes will still be swollen tomorrow. 

The question is, could Chad do it with a Golden (which won't be related to Chopper BTW:razz.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job Comet and Linda Harger!! That qualifies Comet (Chesapeake, daughter of Yakity) for the Nat. Am at less than three years old.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> Way to go home team!
> 
> Just talked with Bill. My eyes will still be swollen tomorrow.
> 
> The question is, could Chad do it with a Golden (which won't be related to Chopper BTW:razz.


But why would he??? Sorry had a opportunity to jab ya;-)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Tim Lawrence said:


> But why would he??? Sorry had a opportunity to jab ya;-)


A flash of Gold in a sea of Black. 
(The irony is that what the obituary Marie put in RFTN said when her last Golden passed away, only to be followed up by her next one....FC Casey).

And Tim, seriously. Pilot is ready to bite. Be skeered, very skeered.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

"Just talked with Bill. My eyes will still be swollen tomorrow."

Melanie, if it's not too personal, care to explain?

Janet


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Magic was filled with cancer. Had to be put down today.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Magic was filled with cancer. Had to be put down today.


I'm so sorry Melanie.

Rest In Peace Magic.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I am so sorry about Magic.

Was he one of yours Melanie?

WRL


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Magic was the late Joe Augustyn's wonderful dog, FC AFC World Famous Magical Mischief......I think a two time National Open finalist with over 100 points. 
Anybody have the Derby results?


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Lynn Moore said:


> Magic was the late Joe Augustyn's wonderful dog, FC AFC World Famous Magical Mischief......I think a two time National Open finalist with over 100 points.
> Anybody have the Derby results?


Ok. I wondered.

Thanks

WRL


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> A flash of Gold in a sea of Black.
> (The irony is that what the obituary Marie put in RFTN said when her last Golden passed away, only to be followed up by her next one....FC Casey).
> 
> And Tim, seriously. Pilot is ready to bite. Be skeered, very skeered.


I'm used to that remember. I still have one of those mean ol' Chesapeakes. But mine doesn't need a reason to bite, It's just because For the record, if I could find one that was flashy, found birds quick and like to be a team player I wouldn't care what color, breed or what ever else. Hench the breed change for me. Its a good feeling to go to the line with a class act beside you.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Oh, Melanie, I am so very sorry. There are tears in my eyes as I am writing this. Please tell Billie how very sorry I am. Magic was a wonderful dog and didn't deserve to go that way. Janet Olson


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Tim Lawrence said:


> I'm used to that remember. I still have one of those mean ol' Chesapeakes. But mine doesn't need a reason to bite, It's just because For the record, if I could find one that was flashy, found birds quick and like to be a team player I wouldn't care what color, breed or what ever else. Hench the breed change for me. Its a good feeling to go to the line with a class act beside you.


WOW. That was cheap. Or did I misread this?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Rudd said:


> WOW. That was cheap. Or did I misread this?


I think you misread it. Tim didn't mean any harm.

Janet, I will certainly pass on your message to Bill.


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Rudd said:


> WOW. That was cheap. Or did I misread this?


What??? If you can't make fun of your own breed stereotypes , what can you make fun of?? Nothing cheap about that. Lighten' Up. Maybe if you would have read the prior post you might have gotten it.....Maybe


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe.... My comprehension isn't the best anymore, mine continue to beat me with the 2x4.


----------

